# Interesting colored newborn kitten?



## CapriCoCo (6 mo ago)

Hi, I have a colony of stray cats that came with my property when I bought it and most of them are pretty feral. I’ve been slowly working through getting them all spayed and neutered, but a couple are still quite wild and have managed to have babies still. Yesterday I found a litter of kittens with one having a color I’ve never seen before. I’ve gotten pretty good at identifying cat colors, but I can’t find anything that looks like this kitten.I’m assuming he’s a variation of blue/silver? I don’t know if it’s worth noting but he has a kink at the base of his tail, nothing serious just a little bend. (Excuse the marker on my hand)


----------

